# Heads UP US AMPS TU-4360 back on Ebay



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

This is my Tu-4360. I've included more info and more pictures of the actual amp for sell. Trust me when I say this. I've been in car audio since 1980when Hifonics and Orion were Gods and Alpine was king. I use tube audio in my home and never happier. This is the best amp I've owned and I've owned many from my Gemini in the mid 80s to every other amp to come along.
Its only being sold out of absolute need, or I would never sell it.
9 are watching it at it has 1d17hrs left with a starting bid of $299.
This amp is better than anything under 1k in my opinion. If you have never had a tube or tube/hybrid the midrange is to die for and the hi end will reveal instruments you didn't even know were in the recording providing you have a decent front end and speakers.
Here is the Ebay link.
CAR AMP USED US AMPS TU-4360 | eBay


----------



## Iron Maiden (Jul 13, 2008)

Man awesome price I have the black chrome so it wouldnt match


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Dude you selected worst possible time for your auction to end. 
Statistically early evening is the best time for an auction to end. 
See, no bidders yet, everyone waits until last minute not to start bidding war.


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Worst possible time . Hmm. Well I wish ebay would let us pick the exact time instead of 1day,3day, etc. With that said it will end around 11:30am with several watching. With smartphones if you really want something you can find a way to bid. How about not waiting to the last hour hoping your the only one that bids and you get it for $299. If I want something bad enough I enter the first bid and enter the absolute max I'm willing to pay and let ebay auto bid. Its great if you can sit right at the computer and try to outbid someone in the last minutes, but also very risky. Were not talking about a modern day current production amp here. At $299 its a steal. If people are serious I'd put in a bid. people are only going to pay max what they think its worth to them, or what they can afford. The longer I look at it the more I want to end the auction, but once 1 bid goes up I'm committed. This is the best kind of sell for the buyer its being sold out of need not want.
I've given what everyone wanted. actual pics of the amp for sale. Its a US AMPS made in Florida Class A Tube/Hybrid. If nobody is willing to put up a bid for $299 then maybe the markets worse off than I thought. For those serious in wanting the amp I wouldn't wait until the last minute.
Of cours I could end the auction around 7pm and relist it for 1 day



Victor_inox said:


> Dude you selected worst possible time for your auction to end.
> Statistically early evening is the best time for an auction to end.
> See, no bidders yet, everyone waits until last minute not to start bidding war.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

paulc35 said:


> Worst possible time . Hmm. Well I wish ebay would let us pick the exact time instead of 1day,3day, etc. With that said it will end around 11:30am with several watching. With smartphones if you really want something you can find a way to bid. How about not waiting to the last hour hoping your the only one that bids and you get it for $299. If I want something bad enough I enter the first bid and enter the absolute max I'm willing to pay and let ebay auto pay. Its great if you can sit right at the computer and try to outbid someone in the last minutes, but also very risky. Were not talking about a modern day current production amp here. At $299 its a steal. If people are serious I'd put in a bid. people are only going to pay max what they think its worth to them, or what they can afford. The longer I look at it the more I want to end the auction, but once 1 bid goes up I'm committed. This is the best kind of sell for the buyer its being sold out of need not want.
> I've given what everyone wanted. actual pics of the amp for sale. Its a US AMPS made in Florida Class A Tube/Hybrid. If nobody is willing to put up a bid for $299 then maybe the markets worse off than I thought. For those serious in wanting the amp I wouldn't wait until the last minute.


there is a way to select listing time therefore ending time will depend on that .
it`s not free of course but not expensive either. For me it`s worse 300 but people want to get something for nothing. 
anyway, I just made a bid, if no one else want`s it I`ll buy it for that price, I don`t need that but I want it.


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

I saw that bid and was wandering if that was u. Maybe people will get off their butt and bid. Its one of the greatest amps I've owned. Plus people are bidding on old soundstream ref amps that still have over a day. Maybe the 13 watchers aren't sure what they're looking at it. Anyway thanks for the start.
I didn't need it either, but had to have it and glad i bought it
PaulC



Victor_inox said:


> there is a way to select listing time therefore ending time will depend on that .
> it`s not free of course but not expensive either. For me it`s worse 300 but people want to get something for nothing.
> anyway, I just made a bid, if no one else want`s it I`ll buy it for that price, I don`t need that but I want it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

373 not bad huh? congrats!


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to bad. Thanks Victor. Sorry U didn't win it


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to shabby. Thanks for the start.
Sorry u didn't win it 




Victor_inox said:


> 373 not bad huh? congrats!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

paulc35 said:


> Not to shabby. Thanks for the start.
> Sorry u didn't win it


I'm sorry too, I sold my butler, now I dont have tube amp- should buy yours- damn it!


----------



## paulc35 (Sep 8, 2008)

The good news is the tu4360 went to a good home the young man already has 2 now 3 and a us amps 4300x. He does competitions. It killed me taking it out of the car, but I did and in went my PG. RSd-500.4 and I tell u I forgot how good this amp was .the RSd's were built old school style like soundstream did with its reference line. U could fork over $800 and get the Helix E400 fron Crutchfield which is tube/hybrid and if they're still carrying them when Im ready Ill have the German engineered tube E400

Paul clay

QUOTE=Victor_inox;1723307]I'm sorry too, I sold my butler, now I dont have tube amp- should buy yours- damn it![/QUOTE]


----------

